# test fever, from test prop.



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Used my first injection of testosterone propionate 200mg/ml WC (used 1.5ml for my first shot). Going to take 0.75ml from here on.

A couple of hours after the injection I felt a bit strange and later in the night I couldnt sleep becuse I felt feverish.

Checked my temp, it was ok at first but than later after taking some paracetamol I felt alot better but my fever was at 38.5.

Im around the same temp now 38.2-38.5.

I dont have any swelling around the injection spot, only some pip and fever.

Should I continue with my next injection and see how it goes(will be half the amount of the gear) or use different oil/end cycle?

I have used WC before highdosed stuff without any problem.

Thx for answers guys.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Used my first injection of testosterone propionate 200mg/ml WC (used 1.5ml for my first shot). Going to take 0.75ml from here on.
> 
> ...


Bump, does the body get used to the oil or will I have the fever all the time ? cheers


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bump3


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone help this man! Lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to say I got a fever from test prop which I don't seem to get anywhere near as bad with the longer esters.

For me it lasted around 2-3 days and just felt ****, achey, headaches, blocked up nose, and dehydrated.

Only advice I can offer you is to keep eating, drink a lot of water, and get your rest. But if you feel like hitting the gym, then go for it!

Try some ibuprofen and see if the swelling goes down a bit.

I've heard several reports of 200mg/ml prop causing things like this. If you are still feverish in a few days and the injection site is warm and/or inflamed I would get straight to A&E and explain what you have done


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hehe yeah, normally I know the answer but when it hits you, you get so unsure if what you are planning is the right thing (which is stick to the cycle and inject again tomorrow)


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

synthasize said:


> I have to say I got a fever from test prop which I don't seem to get anywhere near as bad with the longer esters.
> 
> For me it lasted around 2-3 days and just felt ****, achey, headaches, blocked up nose, and dehydrated.
> 
> ...


Thx mate, I dont have any swelling at the injection site only fever and I feel warm at the injection site.

Is it possible getting infection withouth having the swelling around injection spot?

Cheers

Edit: I've had some issues with my stomach as well, so when I called and explained my situation (didnt mention gear use) they told me not to take any paracetamol if I have pains on my right side of the belly(which I had earlier but not now.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

So what actually causes this? I've never had fever like symptoms from test?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> So what actually causes this? I've never had fever like symptoms from test?


I think its the amount of alcohol in the oil, because if doing a highdose prop you need a greater amount since test p normally doesnt come in 200mg/ml.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

test flu, sudden influction of a high amount of test often causes this, id drop the dose to 1oomg eod or ed, 200mg prop is quite a high dose, just ride it out it passes, id drop the dose and work back up


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> test flu, sudden influction of a high amount of test often causes this, id drop the dose to 1oomg eod or ed, 200mg prop is quite a high dose, just ride it out it passes, id drop the dose and work back up


Ok mate was thinking something like that sounds good.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I had this at the beginning of the week... Mid cycle. Only on 300mg a week (3x100mg) prop. BUT I did miss a jab so maybe this that did it


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I had this at the beginning of the week... Mid cycle. Only on 300mg a week (3x100mg) prop. BUT I did miss a jab so maybe this that did it


Ok mate, just fight on now when your better!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

You're a brave man for using WC Prop 200, i was going to get some but too many reports on how it crippled guys with mega PIP..lol

As synthasize said get some ibuprofen down you.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> You're a brave man for using WC Prop 200, i was going to get some but too many reports on how it crippled guys with mega PIP..lol
> 
> As synthasize said get some ibuprofen down you.


Been taking some paracetamol now, and I feel almost normal except a bit slow in the head dropped like 3kg durring this days, felt like I had DNP in me (never tried dnp).

Will do my second injection today will see how it goes hopefully ill not get any fever this time.

Cheers


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Went to hospital in the night, started to get a swelling and great pip. I didnt have any infection yet, but it was beginning of infection.

Got some antibiotics feel better today, for some reason I dont feel like ditching the oil  Anyone know any way to mix out the oil with something that makes it more "sterile" or not as "concentrated" ?

I belive ive read something about it on here.

cheers


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

oh yes, I was thinking of running a oral alongside my cycle later on, looks like the only oral I will be using is paracetamol if it continues this way


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

fcukin heck mate if you had the beggining of an infection i wouldnt be injecting that sh1it again, my cousin had a bad batch of wc half a ml he used to test it he was crippled for a week, said it smelled like pine oil, id check it out before you go pinning something that just gave you an infection


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> fcukin heck mate if you had the beggining of an infection i wouldnt be injecting that sh1it again, my cousin had a bad batch of wc half a ml he used to test it he was crippled for a week, said it smelled like pine oil, id check it out before you go pinning something that just gave you an infection


Tbh, this one smells really strange as well. Its a really strong smell never. You cant smell any trace of the oil, its like water but thicker.

My whole room smelled when I spilled a few drops 

You are probably right tough, but need to get some replacement in case and continue the cycle.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I got it when i started my test prop & mast cycle felt like death for 2 days. No infections i put it down to my hormone levels shooting all over


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> I got it when i started my test prop & mast cycle felt like death for 2 days. No infections i put it down to my hormone levels shooting all over


Yep, was thinking the same, was cruising on a low dose and suddenly a injection of 300mg prop. Im not really worried tbh but when I called this medical assistance team they told me to go to the emergency but I felt like waiting atleast one day more and let it play out but called 2 times and both of them told me to go.

So I did.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

What antibiotics were you given mate? I want to order some incase any signs of infection raise their ugly head.. Or lump for my next injectable cycle.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> What antibiotics were you given mate? I want to order some incase any signs of infection raise their ugly head.. Or lump for my next injectable cycle.


I dont live in UK, but the active ingredient is flucloxacillin. Supposed to take it 3 times a day.

Here is something I found I think thats the one: http://www.patient.co.uk/medicine/Flucloxacillin.htm


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> What antibiotics were you given mate? I want to order some incase any signs of infection raise their ugly head.. Or lump for my next injectable cycle.


mate, any anti-b's should do it . fluclox. is usually perscribed tho


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok guys, still have fever from the prop. How much longer should I endure before ditching it ? ( I hope my body gets used to it so I can use it )

Well ofcourse its impossible to say if its from the prop but I waited 3 days this last injection and today I felt good, but after injection now at the night I feel kinda crap and have some fever.

Oh yes, the swelling is gone from my first injection have some pip from the other 2 injections.

Cheers


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

better than night fever dude, that has john travolta bangin in your mind all night.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> better than night fever dude, that has john travolta bangin in your mind all night.


 :lol: awsome


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

deeppurple said:


> better than night fever dude, that has john travolta bangin in your mind all night.


lol 

Today im feeling alot better, I guess its just temporary if not I will get really happy and celebrate with a 500mg testo prop injection, not.

Cheers


----------

